# Unusual colour, what do you think?



## Attya (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I have just had four babies and started hand rearing them...YAY!! 

One of them has really dark chocolate brown feathers like I have never seen, I'm not sure you can see from this picture but have you seen a cockatiel this colour before?

I've never seen one this colour before, I will be able to see more when he/she is older because its only 4 weeks now.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks to be just another variation of grey. Grey comes in a variety of shades of colors.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

greys can be very light grey or they can be very dark grey, looks like this one is the darker end of the shades


----------



## Attya (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah maybe, the mum has cinnamon in her so perhaps that's where the brown tinge is coming from, are they usually darker as babies?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, you will not get a visual cinnamon from the mother, not unless the father carries the cinnamon gene. this baby will be split cinnamon though if its a boy, but if its a girl, it wont carry the cinnamon split. some greys are just browner than others


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you seen WendyBeoBuddy's Ari? She is a very brown Normal Grey cockatiel.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Aha i was just about to say that! Ari is brown. like milk chocolate brown, and we are now almost positive that she IS a normal 'grey'. There is variation in the colors of cockatiels, i always thought that the more brown toned ones were a sign of different mutation. which is possible, but in my case, with Ari, just a brown toned cockatiel.

i like to call them Chockatiels 
In the photo,you can see brown on her chest and wings, This is WITH the flash washing her color and you can still see the brown tinge


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the father does have the cinnamon gene it will be possible to get cinnamon babies of both sexes. Cinnamon is usually a light color but it is possible to get dark cinnamon.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Attya, what are the parent's visual mutations? can you post pictures? this will help a ton, just in case


----------

